
Ask HN: What are some resources on how to build a parser? - in9
I want to learn what are the fundamental concepts (data structures + algorithms) on how to build a parser.<p>I don&#x27;t want to build a compiler, but I&#x27;d like to parse some semi-structured NLP (i.e. bibliography data at the end of scientific papers).<p>I am not sure building it from scratch is optimal, but it does sound fun.<p>So far the only concrete resource that I have is Ch 6 of &quot;The Awk Programming Language(1988)&quot; mentioned here on HN a while back [0].<p>But since this is a personal project, id like to maybe join it with learning a functional language, such as Scala or Haskell. Also, maybe, a more modern resource would be nice, I am not sure.<p>Also, is there some known bibliography parser suited for programming with out there?<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13451454
======
adrice727
"Functional Programming in Scala" has a chapter dedicated to building parsers
(Chapter 9).

[https://www.manning.com/books/functional-programming-in-
scal...](https://www.manning.com/books/functional-programming-in-scala)

------
melling
there are some parsing urls on this page:

[https://github.com/melling/ComputerLanguages/blob/master/com...](https://github.com/melling/ComputerLanguages/blob/master/compilers.org)

